# Export Timeline ---> Video ruckelt



## soul710 (26. Juni 2002)

Ich hab in Premiere einzelne Szenen zum Film zusammengesetzt, und will jetzt als komplettes Video exportieren. Problem: Das gespeicherte Video stockt wie die Sau, keine Ahnung wieso :-( 

Die Quellvideos sind 720x576 25fps Videos im MainConcept DV Codec 2.0.4, 1.067 Pixel Aspect Ratio. Speichern will ich es als 720x576 25fps DivX 4 Low Motion, PAL 1.067 mit 5 Keyframes/sec und 1200KBit. Wie gesagt stockt das Video dann total, ich hab keine Ahnung wieso. Wenn ich statt in DivX in MainConcept DV exportiere klappts, nur ist das Video dann statt 73MB 1,3GB.
*Zur Not* würde das gehen, nur wollte ich den Film auf CD brennen damit er auf nem anderen Rechner abgespielt werden kann.

Hat jemand eine Idee wo das Problem liegt ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Juni 2002)

Ich tippe stark auf die 5sek Keyframes. Setz die mal auf 25.


----------



## soul710 (26. Juni 2002)

Geht nicht 

[edit] natürlich schwachsinn was ich oben geschrieben hab, nicht 5 keyframes pro sekunde sondern alle 5 sekunden eine keyframe


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Juni 2002)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, liegt es aber doch an den Keyframes.
Wie stark ruckelt es denn? (Abstand der Bilder).

Und naja, Keyframes sind Schlüsselbilder d.h. denke ich mir, kann das nur ruckeln, wenn du nur alle 5 sek ein richtiges neues Bild mit Infos hast.

Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------

